# Habano shortage -confirmed



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

from a vendor...

_Shortage in supply of Habanos in 2006
As per an official statement we received from Cuba we will face a certain shortage in supply during the following month. Due to only small harvests and the effects of various hurricanes we expect a shortage just like in 1996-1998.

As a matter of fact the export warehouse in Havana is nearly empty - sources mentioned a historical low in stocks ready for export. That is because various distributors around the world placed massive orders in the past month in order to stock up. Furthermore the demand on so called Premium cigars from Cuba is increasing which leads to a further lack of stocks.

But, there is no need to panic at all. The only suggestion we give is to stock up your preferred cigars within the next time. Vitolas such as Robusto, Piramides, Churchill and Double Coronas will be very short in supply - so just keep an eye on your personal stocks
_


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mr.c said:


> from a vendor...
> 
> _Shortage in supply of Habanos in 2006
> As per an official statement we received from Cuba we will face a certain shortage in supply during the following month. Due to only small harvests and the effects of various hurricanes we expect a shortage just like in 1996-1998.
> ...


HA HA ! I cant buy anything for the following month anyway !!! :fu


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I gotta show this to Mrs. opusxox. Maybe....just maybe.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I was nervous thought it read a shortage through 2016. Whew. :r


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Fantastic! Just about the time i will be graduated and getting a real pay check. Maybe Klugs will put some on layaway for me.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I was nervous thought it read a shortage through 2016. Whew. :r


Guys ... don't kids yourselves .... look above my post and see the REAL reason for the shortage :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Guys ... don't kids yourselves .... look above my post and see the REAL reason for the shortage :r


It's all part of my master plan. Buy them and then ship them in small packages to hundreds of humidors across the country. A transcontinental cigar squirrel. War, regional pestilence, all eventualities are covered..um except..um ..you guys are saving them for me right?


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

I'm so short of Cubans that I'm out... guess it's back to Black & Mild for me...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm.. that wouldn't matter to me... except I've got my first ISOM on the way, courtesy of Blueface... which means I'll probably get bitten by the bug... and summer '06 is when I'll have good income... crap! :R


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Yet another excuse to punch the "Buy Now" button!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I was nervous thought it read a shortage through 2016. Whew. :r


Yea, by 2016 you would only have 10 years supply left...


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

does anyone actual see this as a valid concern? I tend to hope that it will not be a reality. Cuba is hit by devasting hurricanes on a yearly basis - i'm sure they have ways to ensure that they will not have a shortage....maybe that's just the optimist in me.

in any case, i'm not going to run and hoard all of the cigars i love...

-George


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ltworf said:


> does anyone actual see this as a valid concern? I tend to hope that it will not be a reality. Cuba is hit by devasting hurricanes on a yearly basis - i'm sure they have ways to ensure that they will not have a shortage....maybe that's just the optimist in me.
> 
> in any case, i'm not going to run and hoard all of the cigars i love...
> 
> -George


Me niether.

Atleast until Jan 1 2006. Then look out !!!!

Then you will see a shortage.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Remember...this was written by a vendor, who has a vested interest in people "stocking up" to avoid the "shortage". I think that says a lot.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Remember...this was written by a vendor, who has a vested interest in people "stocking up" to avoid the "shortage". I think that says a lot.


Good point!

Maybe the vendor is looking for some Christmas (not Holiday  ) cash.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Remember...this was written by a vendor, who has a vested interest in people "stocking up" to avoid the "shortage". I think that says a lot.


Like free advertising !


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I know it worked for me.. I want to stock up on habanos! But I can't even buy NCs... except that CI sampler I've got coming! mmmm :w


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Remember...this was written by a vendor, who has a vested interest in people "stocking up" to avoid the "shortage". I think that says a lot.


Just what I was thinking...I wouldn't believe it until you have concrete evidence. This is just the type of thing that will make everyone rush out to buy cigars and then all the supplies will be drained.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I have been wondering if supply would be affected by the weather. I didn't count, but it seems that several hurricanes and tropical storms passed over Cuba this past year.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I haven't heard anything from my vendors about a shortage yet. I think it's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

hahahhaa. Weren't we just talking about all of the excess crops that Habanos S.A. said they were putting away to age since the past years production was so good?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16053


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup...seems like every year they try something different to shake up the market. Don't fall for it!!!


Order sent.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Yup...seems like every year they try something different to shake up the market. Don't fall for it!!!
> 
> Order sent.


:r at OLS. I won't fall for it. Least not after the five boxes I'm waiting for get here.

Personally, my spending is dictated by $$ and what I can get away with. period.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Interesting range of posts. I think it is just the Wrapper leaf (cappa) that is in short supply, that is why there "maybe" a shortage of the larger vitoles as it takes a large perfect leaf to roll a D.C my understanding is the the newer strains produce a smaller leaf compared to the old criollo leaf. 

anyways :2


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

> Remember...this was written by a vendor, who has a vested interest in people "stocking up" to avoid the "shortage". I think that says a lot.


I keep pushing the button anyway and I've got enough stock to last for a few years!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

In the ideal world (for vendors) there will be a shortage of reasonably priced sticks.  Cigars are an agricultural product maybe they should sell futures on them so we could hedge.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> In the ideal world (for vendors) there will be a shortage of reasonably priced sticks.  Cigars are an agricultural product maybe they should sell futures on them so we could hedge.


Well kept secret, I've got Partsgas calls and some Ramon Allones leaps. Trades out of the Hong Kong chicken pits,It's simpler just to buy the ETF's though.

Gordo


----------

